# Massive 253 2/8" Whitetail taken in outside of Fredericksburg, Tx (Willow City)



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

http://www.whitetaildomains.com/Art...CI+World+Record+“Typical”+Whitetail+Harvested

Posted yesterday...he's a biggun!

Congrats to the hunter!


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

Why do they call it 253 2/8" instead of 253 1/4"? Maybe just the machinist in me talking...
Just curious, dont mean to hijack. That is one hell of a buck though.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*MASTER BLASTER FOR SURE, BIG MONEY BUCK....*


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Some massive amounts of change got dropped in those two hunts. 210 and 253 = big money. Huge deer and congrats to the hunter for his trophies.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

B/C there are 8 8th's in one inch and the bucks get credit for every 8th



T_Sebastian said:


> Why do they call it 253 2/8" instead of 253 1/4"? Maybe just the machinist in me talking...
> Just curious, dont mean to hijack. That is one hell of a buck though.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

yeah, and congrats to Jerry and his wife for a stellar management program- it takes more than just money to raise deer that big!


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

what yall think he paid for that deer?


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

bambi


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

WOW! That deer is amazing and to be a typical frame and only estimated to be 4.5. I wonder which one made him shake more. lol. Congrats to a great management program.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

King Ding-A-Ling said:


> what yall think he paid for that deer?


alot of money.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

$80k+??


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

I had a lease very near that area for about 9 years. We had some nice native deer, up to about 140ish....I'm not bashing the hunter or the ranch, but having hunted that area for so long, imagining that deer walking around in a hill country setting just seems retarded to me.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> $80k+??


after looking on their website, it would be two Platinum Hunting Packages.


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

I don't know about the SCI scoring system, but some of those look like common base points or forks to me in the B&C system.

COOL looking deer though... much better looking than most of them.


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

I can't say I'm not impressed by the animals... but come on - two 200+ bucks in two days? I'll take a free range 140" any day over that.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Encinal said:


> I don't know about the SCI scoring system, but some of those look like common base points or forks to me in the B&C system.
> 
> COOL looking deer though... much better looking than most of them.


In the B&C system, if the common base points match (side to side) they can be scored as typical G points. Example: if deer has matching common base points off of each of his G2's, then the common base point can be considered G3's if the deer is to be scored as a typical.

Good looking deer.


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Man, that is an awesome deer. If I had the cash, I'd take him over the 140 free range.


----------



## Fish Doctor (Sep 29, 2010)

no way that deer was legit wild. not even protien feed could make a typicle buck that big. that just shattered the previous world record but i dont think it will be considered the boone and crocket record. thats a $20,000+ deer. its a hell of a trophy though


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Very Impressive Looking Buck....There's nothing like a big "O" typical!!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I shot a doe on core land with a recurve and no feeder and had to hang my latch on stand when I got there. Carried my stand and the doe across a huge tree over a creek and consider it WAY more of a trophy than that! Big deer hope the hunter enjoys telling the stories that all he had to do is pay a ton of money and pull a trigger.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

yall dont be hatin............if you got you got


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

I wonder how much the Houston Zoo would charge me to harvest an elephant this season?


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

If I had...I would not. Much rather kill a free range of any size than two 200+ behind a fence.

Proskiff...I just read that the Houston Zoo had a new elephant born a week or so ago. Maybe they need to thin the herd.


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

Cynoscion said:


> In the B&C system, if the common base points match (side to side) they can be scored as typical G points. Example: if deer has matching common base points off of each of his G2's, then the common base point can be considered G3's if the deer is to be scored as a typical.
> 
> Good looking deer.


This is not true... if they are front to back you can... in any case... you cannot measure them to the top of the beam as "webbing" and then take the mass measurement between them... quadrupling the inches measured.


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

TroutMaster76 said:


> I can't say I'm not impressed by the animals... but come on - two 200+ bucks in two days? I'll take a free range 140" any day over that.


hahahaha bull **** no you wouldnt


----------



## pintail74 (Jul 26, 2007)

This is harvesting, not hunting. Nothing wrong with it, let's just call it what is.

The way these places work: maybe a 300 - 500 acre place, multiple 15-30 acres pens on it. Put the deer in the pen, power feed it, when it's ready, charge someone to go in and shoot it. At a lot of these type of outfits, the hunter may have no idea he's in a pen.

Not my cup of tea, but legal and legit nonetheless, just don't call it hunting.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

King Ding-A-Ling said:


> what yall think he paid for that deer?


Not sure if the economy has hurt the market price of these trophies the last couple of years. Assuming it has not, the 'small' one should have been $25K+ and the 'real' trophy $30-40K. Even with some great negotiating skills, the hunter spent $50-70K. It's just money. He can't take it with him.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

> This is harvesting, not hunting. Nothing wrong with it, let's just call it what is.
> 
> The way these places work: maybe a 300 - 500 acre place, multiple 15-30 acres pens on it. Put the deer in the pen, power feed it, when it's ready, charge someone to go in and shoot it. At a lot of these type of outfits, the hunter may have no idea he's in a pen.
> 
> Not my cup of tea, but legal and legit nonetheless, just don't call it hunting.


actually, "hunting" has nothing to do with the kill.....hunting itself is the "pursuit of game", end result is death by legal means... :cheers:

takes a lot of hard work to get that kind of cash in one's life, some folks work their booty off to be able to hunt, others live easy life and enjoy leases, their own tracts, etc...

to each their own...but that is a great buck for sure.


----------



## gwmican (Nov 10, 2006)

pintail74 said:


> This is harvesting, not hunting. Nothing wrong with it, let's just call it what is.
> 
> The way these places work: maybe a 300 - 500 acre place, multiple 15-30 acres pens on it. Put the deer in the pen, power feed it, when it's ready, charge someone to go in and shoot it. At a lot of these type of outfits, the hunter may have no idea he's in a pen.
> 
> Not my cup of tea, but legal and legit nonetheless, just don't call it hunting.


I agree with the above post. Impressive deer, but not fair chase. So, who gives a sh!t?


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

25K


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

troutslayer said:


> yall dont be hatin............if you got you got


I agree. If you can then you can. If you can't (me) then you cant.


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

24Buds said:


> I agree. If you can then you can. If you can't (me) then you cant.


X2. Whats the diffrence between this deer and the 300 class deer posted on here last week. Both bruisers. I kill each of them in a heart beat. I didnt hear and bashing on that deer. If you have the money why should anyone else care how you spend it. He chose to shoot two big bucks. Great for him applaud him on his hard work.


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

What a load of ****!!! This is not hunting!! Its shooting a deer in a pen! My 5 year old could do this. So is this what hunting has come down too?? Who can pay the most money and then claim what a great hunter they are? lol this is a joke and so is anybody that calls this hunting!


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHA the website dosent even say how big the ranch is it could be 5k acres. 1/2 of texas is high fence now who gives a ****. it is what it is. if you dont like it go up north and hunt


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't know how big it is but I doubt it's 5k acres. Go to their facebook page. In the description it says they bring in bucks and does and enhance their native deer and that the ranch is "small" so they can better manage the deer and the hunts.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I gotta admit... personally I enjoy the times of hunting low fence places for 130-160 class deer and not knowing what will walk out until you blink your eye and see it. And planning hunts around the rut as well because you know it could draw in bucks from all over the neighboring ranches chasing a scent and the potential to see a deer you never knew existed...

But I am not a high fence knocker. High fences serve their purpose to protect ones goal of implementing a management plan and tailor the hunting to their wishes. To each his own. I'd hunt anywhere.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

pintail74 said:


> This is harvesting, not hunting. Nothing wrong with it, let's just call it what is.
> 
> *The way these places work: maybe a 300 - 500 acre place, multiple 15-30 acres pens on it. Put the deer in the pen, power feed it, when it's ready, charge someone to go in and shoot it. At a lot of these type of outfits, the hunter may have no idea he's in a pen.*
> 
> Not my cup of tea, but legal and legit nonetheless, just don't call it hunting.


Thanks for clearing up how these places work..... and proving that you have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm the same way IJ, I hunted a high fence for 5 years. The fence was put up as a management tool. It's hard to let a deer that's 4 1/2 that needs another year walk knowing that as soon as he crosses the fence the neighbors are going to shoot him. With a fence you don't have to worry about neighbors. I got no problem with high fence ranches, but I have a problem with the ones that are 500 acres with growing huge deer in a pen then turning them loose and charging 25k+ to shoot one. That just ain't right.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

pintail74 said:


> This is harvesting, not hunting. Nothing wrong with it, let's just call it what is.
> 
> The way these places work: maybe a 300 - 500 acre place, multiple 15-30 acres pens on it. Put the deer in the pen, power feed it, when it's ready, charge someone to go in and shoot it. At a lot of these type of outfits, the hunter may have no idea he's in a pen.
> 
> Not my cup of tea, but legal and legit nonetheless, just don't call it hunting.


X2

well said


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

i hunt just north of this ranch maybe there fences will fall down!!! LOL


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

My back yard is high fenced. I think what I should do is build a giant entrance way out of rod iron and lime stone and give it a cool name something with ranch in it and sell hunts in my back yard! It is what it is but it aint what I call hunting!! Its shooting plain and simple! When you can buy the deer before you shoot it thats when it turns into hunting with your check book.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

If I hunted deer anymore I would be so embarrassed to pose with that deer and call myself a hunter.

Ray freakin' Charles coulda killed that deer------sad.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

For $1500 you can come out to my place and I will set you in some bushes, then I will get a sack of cubes throw them on the ground and you can shoot one of my cows and we can take it to get slaughtered and you can actually eat it without having to mix it with sausage or marinate it for 2 weeks to get the game taste out of it!


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

I have hunted both high and low fenced leases and could care less either way. They are different for sure and both can make a plea for 'their' way being better, but I can tell you one thing - high fence hunting is not guaranteed. My experience was on a 1500 acre ranch and the owners may see there 'trophies' only a few times a year. They could easily go 2+ weeks without seeing them and it was not always at the same stand or in the same area. These types of hunts may seem easy to the outsider and the hunter is definitely taking advantage of his guide, but if the ranch is 1000+ acres, then the guides are usually working and scouting their tails off prior to the hunter arriving to increase the hunters chances. Much the same as taking advantage of a fishing guide. They do all the work and scouting in the days prior finding the fish to increase the odds for the customer. I know the fish aren't 'trapped' by a fence, but in a way mother nature may have them trapped in a bay or a certain area due to many varying conditions.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

When they give the deer a name and show you a pic with a price next to it and the deer's B&C score--I'm just sayin'

Heck--put a bell around his neck.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

marshmadness said:


> My back yard is high fenced. I think what I should do is build a giant entrance way out of rod iron and lime stone and give it a cool name something with ranch in it and sell hunts in my back yard! It is what it is but it aint what I call hunting!! Its shooting plain and simple! When you can buy the deer before you shoot it thats when it turns into hunting with your check book.


might as well quit paying for leases and day hunts then as well, we pay one way or another, no?

hope you don't hunt over a feeder or corn senderos, cuz that's kind of just waiting and shooting as well.

:cheers:



wwind3 said:


> If I hunted deer anymore I would be so embarrassed to pose with that deer and call myself a hunter.
> 
> Ray freakin' Charles coulda killed that deer------sad.


actually, i'd be pretty proud to say i could afford a hunt like that and not worry about cash.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

wwind3 said:


> When they give the deer a name and show you a pic with a price next to it and the deer's B&C score--I'm just sayin'
> 
> *Heck--put a bell around his neck*.


that would confuse the illegals that walk through at night...on our lease in Encino, they use bells to find each other at night.


----------



## mpope13 (Apr 27, 2007)

Barbarian said:


> I have hunted both high and low fenced leases and could care less either way. They are different for sure and both can make a plea for 'their' way being better, but I can tell you one thing - high fence hunting is not guaranteed. My experience was on a 1500 acre ranch and the owners may see there 'trophies' only a few times a year. They could easily go 2+ weeks without seeing them and it was not always at the same stand or in the same area. These types of hunts may seem easy to the outsider and the hunter is definitely taking advantage of his guide, but if the ranch is 1000+ acres, then the guides are usually working and scouting their tails off prior to the hunter arriving to increase the hunters chances. Much the same as taking advantage of a fishing guide. They do all the work and scouting in the days prior finding the fish to increase the odds for the customer. I know the fish aren't 'trapped' by a fence, but in a way mother nature may have them trapped in a bay or a certain area due to many varying conditions.


Agree 100% 1000+ Acres high fenced evens the odds a little. Hunted on many high fence ranches and 1000 acres is plenty of room to consider calling it a hunt. Looking at the website and not seeing the size of the place listed got me curious, Looked the owner up in the Gillespie CAD website and only show less than 120 acres on the tax records. Now that is not hunting in my book! Yes to each his own if you got the money why not but I would never go on one of these boards or anywhere else and claim I was the master hunter for shooting it under those circumstances. Just my 2 cents!!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

mpope13 said:


> Agree 100% 1000+ Acres high fenced evens the odds a little. Hunted on many high fence ranches and 1000 acres is plenty of room to consider calling it a hunt. Looking at the website and not seeing the size of the place listed got me curious, Looked the owner up in the Gillespie CAD website and only show less than 120 acres on the tax records. Now that is not hunting in my book! Yes to each his own if you got the money why not but I would never go on one of these boards or anywhere else and claim I was the master hunter for shooting it under those circumstances. Just my 2 cents!!


120 acres is a little small for my tastes as well and i've never hunted a HF ranch personally.... :texasflag


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

osoobsessed said:


> might as well quit paying for leases and day hunts then as well, we pay one way or another, no?
> 
> hope you don't hunt over a feeder or corn senderos, cuz that's kind of just waiting and shooting as well.
> 
> ...


Yeah you pay for it and its not the same as hunting up north, but.... You and I both know that this guy knew what deer he was going to shoot and all he had to do was "hunt" for him in a 50 acre pen and cap his *** when he saw him! Pretty simple to me drive out there and shoot him and then take pictures and proclaim what a great hunter you are. You think the old time hunters like Fred Bear would call this hunting? I think not! I am just saying its **** shame that this is what passes for hunting now days!


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Calling this Hunting is like refering to Sunshine Thomas as a girlfriend! It is just a matter of money boys...


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

haters will always hate-

to each his own- it's sad to see such bickering over an animal we all love and want to shoot. I posted the link not to hate on the guy, but to congratulate him for killing such a beautiful representation of the species AND BECAUSE IT'S A COOL ARTICLE! For all you know, he's worked his arse off his whole life to shoot a deer like that, maybe he worked harder than you for the last 50 years and felt he owed it to himself. POINT BEING- if that deer walked out in front of you, you'd shoot it and pose for a pic behind it. If you could afford to hunt in Africa and shot a lion or a giraffe, would you not pose behind it bc you paid top $$$$ for it? Then **** and quit riding this dude for a decision he made. It's an awesome buck, high fenced or not.


----------



## Del Magic (Mar 19, 2008)

I've been hunting the same low fence 1300 acre ranch on the Willow City loop for the past twenty years. I'm pretty sure I haven't seen that deer around. Maybe I missed him!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> haters will always hate-
> 
> to each his own- it's sad to see such bickering over an animal we all love and want to shoot. I posted the link not to hate on the guy, but to congratulate him for killing such a beautiful representation of the species AND BECAUSE IT'S A COOL ARTICLE! For all you know, he's worked his arse off his whole life to shoot a deer like that, maybe he worked harder than you for the last 50 years and felt he owed it to himself. POINT BEING- if that deer walked out in front of you, you'd shoot it and pose for a pic behind it. If you could afford to hunt in Africa and shot a lion or a giraffe, would you not pose behind it bc you paid top $$$$ for it? Then **** and quit riding this dude for a decision he made. It's an awesome buck, high fenced or not.


awesome buck for 120 acre petting zoo? yeah. :rotfl:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

wwind3 said:


> If I hunted deer anymore I would be so embarrassed to pose with that deer and call myself a hunter.
> 
> Ray freakin' Charles coulda killed that deer------sad.


Really? You saw the WHOLE hunt then all the way to the Kill shot? How awesome for you to have been there............


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> awesome buck for 120 acre petting zoo? yeah. :rotfl:


go shovel the pig chit out of the barn you fool. ever shot a gun in your life, legally?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> go shovel the pig chit out of the barn you fool. ever shot a gun in your life, legally?


you really are stupid.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> awesome buck for 120 acre petting zoo? yeah. :rotfl:


yup, bout as awesome as rooting for the cowboys ain't it. :rotfl:

hope haters don't hunt over feeders or corn senderos either....that's not very sporting, deer come to feeders or corn on the road, you point and shoot, kind of takes the sport of out it. :brew:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> go shovel the pig chit out of the barn you fool. ever shot a gun in your life, legally?





Gilbert said:


> you really are stupid.


AlRight, you two break it up-Don't make me come in here!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> AlRight, you two break it up-Don't make me come in here!


uh oh! :walkingsm


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> yup, bout as awesome as rooting for the cowboys ain't it. :rotfl:


that was low. sad3sm hwell:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> that was low. sad3sm hwell:


:rotfl:

i was right there with ya, don't worry....as bad as we were/are playing, i'm still a fan (long time win or lose fan), but i did develop Turrets Syndrom this season! :cheers:


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

i would shoot that deer before a cat could lick its arse. All of you would. Who was there and saw the hunt? Its all assumption. I hunted mexico for years had a great time. Texas mostly in south has become a business. People put alot of money into their operations. If i had a ranch in the south **** right i would high fence it. This is why i stick to duck hunting


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

I have been hunting outside of Fredericksburg for over 20 years and all of the deer that I have seen are the size of a house dog with racks barely outside of their eyes. Even if this guy shot the deer in a feed pen the size of a postage stamp while they were Eskimo kissing each other, its a huge deer and that ranch has one hell of a management program, nuff said.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

marshmadness said:


> Yeah you pay for it and its not the same as hunting up north, but.... You and I both know that this guy knew what deer he was going to shoot and all he had to do was "hunt" for him in a 50 acre pen and cap his *** when he saw him! Pretty simple to me drive out there and shoot him and then take pictures and proclaim what a great hunter you are. You think the old time hunters like Fred Bear would call this hunting? I think not! I am just saying its **** shame that this is what passes for hunting now days!


LOL, Fred Bear, seriously?

have you read any of his books where he talks about flinging arrows from his bow at animals just to stop them or wound them to finish them off closer....or the 100 yard arrow shots him and Chuck Adams liked to take back in the day...

again, "hunting" is not the kill, "hunting" plain and simple is the pursuit of game...but i'm sure since you were on the hunt you knew exactly what they drove and what roads they drove in to be able to shoot. :cheers:

like i said earlier, 120ac if that's the case is a little small for my tastes, but i ain't gonna knock a dude for banging a awesome deer. Personally to me it is not the buck as a trophy, but all the things i had to do to be able to afford a hunt like that and not worry about if it's gonna break the bank, now that would be my trophy.


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

osoobsessed said:


> LOL, Fred Bear, seriously?
> 
> have you read any of his books where he talks about flinging arrows from his bow at animals just to stop them or wound them to finish them off closer....or the 100 yard arrow shots him and Chuck Adams liked to take back in the day...
> 
> ...


Yeah but he didn't do it from a 120 acre feed pen.......:bounce:


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Boy you guys really know how to come over here and stir the pot up don't cha.. One Big Circle Jerk...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

marshmadness said:


> Yeah but he didn't do it from a 120 acre feed pen.......:bounce:


:cheers:

but at least he wouldn't have to take those hundred yard shots in the pen! :rotfl:


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

> what yall think he paid for that deer?


if ya have to ask.... LOL!!

WOW!! That is quite the monster!


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Buck*

I believe what the original poster said was "huge buck", not "look at this geat hunter". I was not there, so was the buck caught in a trip wire set for hogs, and he walked up and killed it with a pistol? Did he make a 250 yd shot on the dead run? I agree with Osoo, 120 acres is a little small for my taste, but what the heck. In South Texas, I can pattern a buck and 90% of the time I can find him in one hunt, 10,000 acres, low fenced ranch. In the hill country, I can pattern a buck and am lucky to find him in 3 or 4 hunts, 4,000 acres, low fenced. I do not know why. Does that make South Texas hunters less of a man or woman than hill country hunters? Of course it does. 
Carry on.
BB
:headknock


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Rack Ranch said:


> Boy you guys really know how to come over here and stir the pot up don't cha.. One Big Circle Jerk...


I agree 100%--Can we just enjoy it or not post!?

swamp .02


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> go shovel the pig chit out of the barn you fool. ever shot a gun in your life, legally?


*X2!......That There!...is Funny!, "BWB"*


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

batmaninja said:


> I have been hunting outside of Fredericksburg for over 20 years and all of the deer that I have seen are the size of a house dog with racks barely outside of their eyes. Even if this guy shot the deer in a feed pen the size of a postage stamp while they were Eskimo kissing each other, its a huge deer and that ranch has one hell of a management program, nuff said.


Oh, so those are Your deer hanging in the meat lockers "I was wondering who was killing thsoe Young deer"! 
Lol, you have been either Not waiting on a Muture buck or your place Must be loaded with bad genes, I have seen so many deer wider than 17" All over gillespie county , i have a lot of them right in my own yard! They need age! There is NO 13" rule here for a Reason Lol! But you are absolutely correct in the Nuff Said catagory!


----------



## jdickey (Jan 30, 2009)

batmaninja said:


> I have been hunting outside of Fredericksburg for over 20 years and all of the deer that I have seen are the size of a house dog with racks barely outside of their eyes. Even if this guy shot the deer in a feed pen the size of a postage stamp while they were Eskimo kissing each other, its a huge deer and that ranch has one hell of a management program, nuff said.


My dad & I hunted there 22 years, and saw pretty much what you described! My first west Texas deer would have made two of those F-berg deers!

That is a huge deer alright!


----------



## Knifeman (Sep 27, 2009)

Why does everybody have to be haters. Enjoy it or do not post up.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> Oh, so those are Your deer hanging in the meat lockers "I was wondering who was killing thsoe Young deer"!
> Lol, you have been either Not waiting on a Muture buck or your place Must be loaded with bad genes, I have seen so many deer wider than 17" All over gillespie county ,* i have a lot of them right in my own yard!* They need age! There is NO 13" rule here for a Reason Lol! But you are absolutely correct in the Nuff Said catagory!


you get them used to that hand feeding while sipping coffee in the mornings? :tongue:


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

catchysumfishy said:


> Oh, so those are Your deer hanging in the meat lockers "I was wondering who was killing thsoe Young deer"!
> Lol, you have been either Not waiting on a Muture buck or your place Must be loaded with bad genes, I have seen so many deer wider than 17" All over gillespie county , i have a lot of them right in my own yard! They need age! There is NO 13" rule here for a Reason Lol! But you are absolutely correct in the Nuff Said catagory!


 
Ha, shooting a buck that is going to score a 17 BC doesnt really appeal to me, I will shoot a couple of does for meat but rarely shoot a buck atleast on purpose, I only have a 4X scope and sometimes its hard to see those hill country horns. 

I will disclose that there are day hunt ranches all around us so that obviously effects the deer herd and our management program is hoping it rains.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I dont get why everybody says the deer are penned up.... yes, there is a fence.... but only 50% of the fences purpose is to keep those deer in....

The other 50 percent is to keep other deer out. 

People, and I am not pointing fingers, although it would be easy to do here, usually believe that high fenced operations are small pens with doctors running around injecting deer with steroids and some guy leading them out on a rope in front of some big money business man smoking a cigar so he can pop off rounds at it til he connects with a shot...

Im sure that happens somewhere in this state, but it is rediculous to generalize all high fenced properties like that. 

The high fence is the best management tool in a whitetail property owner/hunters arsenal. It is the BEST way to control your deer herd.... Its not just about growing huge bucks, its about keeping your population in check, keeping the buck to doe ratio at an acceptable level, and managing the age, health and genetic characteristics of not only your bucks, but also your does.... Remember, it takes 2 to tango.

True, I would love to be sitting on my place and have that monster walk out, but lets be real folks, it aint gonna happen. Not ever. What I see when I look at this deer is the wonderful success of a properly executed management program. Well, actually, I combined that with the website pictures that I looked at. They have impressive animals on that place. Hundreds of thousands of dollars (most likely much more) have been spent in order to produce an animal like that. 

I have been on my fair share of high fenced ranches, and I assure you, its no cake walk. The smallest HF property I have been on is 1100 acres, and I went 3 days without even seeing a deer.... not one single deer, buck or doe... not while in a stand, not while driving around... nothing. 2 weeks later, I saw 3 bucks pushing 180" there and about 10 over 150." Alot of deer would never leave that 1100 acres if there was no fence anyway.... but when you start pouring money into a program like this, its an investment and you dont want to take a risk of losing that, just like with anything that you put money in.

The deal with the high fenced places is that there is staff there to pattern deer. Hell, if I spent 7 days a week in the woods, I could probably bag some pretty big deer myself, but thats part of what you are paying for.... constant scouting.... its no different that hiring a duck or fishing guide.

No doubt that this deer was a specific target, but what deer arent? Why do people even use game cameras?? Ive named every buck on my camera! I dont name them because they are my pets, I name them because what the hell else are you supposed to call them?

What I am reading here is a bunch of talk from a bunch of jealous folks. Its kind of humurous, but thats how it goes when money gets brought into the picture. It is just the nature of us humans.... I believe the proper term would be called envy, and this thread is painted completely green with it.


Yours truly from the guy who hunts a crappy 1200 acres in East Texas with no high fence accompanied by 124 poaching families.....


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

justinsfa said:


> I dont get why everybody says the deer are penned up.... yes, there is a fence.... but only 50% of the fences purpose is to keep those deer in....
> 
> The other 50 percent is to keep other deer out.
> 
> ...


Real Green with it!! Well put and here are your Greenies!!


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Knifeman said:


> Why does everybody have to be haters. Enjoy it or do not post up.


Some super Haters!!! Greenies!!!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*SOME PEOPLE DONT MIND HUNTING BEHIND HF THEY COULD CARE LESS IF THE TAG IS STILL IN HIS EAR, 25 ACRES OR 4000 ACRES, MY SELF I'M PROUDER OF MY 130 INCH DEER THAN I WOULD BE A HF MONSTER ON 1500 ACRES, COURSE I AINT RICH NEITHER SO I WILL NEVER NOW HOW KILLING A MONSTER BEHIND A HF FEELS.*


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

coup de grace said:


> *SOME PEOPLE DONT MIND HUNTING BEHIND HF THEY COULD CARE LESS IF THE TAG IS STILL IN HIS EAR, 25 ACRES OR 4000 ACRES, MY SELF I'M PROUDER OF MY 130 INCH DEER THAN I WOULD BE A HF MONSTER ON 1500 ACRES, COURSE I AINT RICH NEITHER SO I WILL NEVER NOW HOW KILLING A MONSTER BEHIND A HF FEELS.*


Man, its really not that expensive. Its like shopping at Sams.... those places buy in bulk...

I would almost guarantee that you spend the same amount on your deer lease every year that you would spend on a management buck hunt on a HF place.... And at the HF place, you would just sit back a relax.... so its not really about being rich.... I give people hell all the time for paying 1000 bucks a year (prolly really 3 times that) for a lease, buying new stands, tons of corn, driving 8 hours and spending hundreds on gas just to shoot a deer the same size and the same taste as I do and I spend nowhere near that because I just sit in an old creekbottom up next to a tree..... But then those same people tell me Im crazy for driving 12-13 hours and painting my face with camo make-up and standing in freezing water to shoot at 6 birds that I dont even particularly like the taste of anyway.

For some people, it works out perfect! Imagine that you work 70-80 hours a week and you dont have the chance to get up to a deer lease and scout and plant plots and fill feeders, etc..... a HF hunt is a great option.

To be honest, a 160" deer on a 4 day HF hunt would probably break even with the yearly expense of an average Hill Country deer lease with a slim chance at breaking 140"


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

Well said Justin. Growing giant NATIVE deer in a high fence is only possible with a great management program, feeding program and lots of hard work. I think regardless of the management program, money spent, protein, and everything else, you could never grow a native Fredericksburg deer to 250". I'm not envious of the deer. If I had 120 acres high fenced and some deep pockets, I too could buy deer out of a TTH Magazine and turn them loose.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

On a side note, dont chastize the guy who shot that deer as being a rich snotty person.... The people I take are not rich, alot of times its a business deal. By business deal, I mean customer appreciation.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

GordaFlats,

You made me think of something. I'll bet a lot of folks don't know how many of those high dollar deer die every year from natural causes? Things like stress, coyotes, fighting ( saw a real nice 180+ last year done in by an older buck with less horn). Without that fence- regardless of the acreage inside it, it is difficult to manage and protect the investment in that herd.

I'll give the ranch credit - that is an awesome animal! Whether it is for me or you, well it's America and we can choose if we want to. 

The obvious answer of course is...... BOTH!!!!


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

A lot of deer do die, and it sucks when they do, especially when you're letting them grow another year.


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

justinsfa said:


> Man, its really not that expensive. Its like shopping at Sams.... those places buy in bulk...
> 
> I would almost guarantee that you spend the same amount on your deer lease every year that you would spend on a management buck hunt on a HF place.... And at the HF place, you would just sit back a relax.... so its not really about being rich.... I give people hell all the time for paying 1000 bucks a year (prolly really 3 times that) for a lease, buying new stands, tons of corn, driving 8 hours and spending hundreds on gas just to shoot a deer the same size and the same taste as I do and I spend nowhere near that because I just sit in an old creekbottom up next to a tree..... But then those same people tell me Im crazy for driving 12-13 hours and painting my face with camo make-up and standing in freezing water to shoot at 6 birds that I dont even particularly like the taste of anyway.
> 
> ...


I agree. It's not about being rich! What I pay for our lease, fuel, food, drinks and all the new deer lease toys, I could easily pay for a weekend package and HARVEST mid 150" deer a year. It's not about the kill for me, its about the whole experience. Being with good friends, enjoying good food, good cards/dominoes, watching college football at the lease. I even enjoy filling feeders. Whatever you enjoy and makes you happy, that all that matters. Who cares what this guy did, just worry about what you do. Worry about your HF/LF ranch and what you are going to do to get that trophy for this year!


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Encinal said:


> This is not true... if they are front to back you can... in any case... you cannot measure them to the top of the beam as "webbing" and then take the mass measurement between them... quadrupling the inches measured.


That is what I meant (front to back), obviously side to side common bases (double row to some) are not considered typical even when matched up side to side. As for the H's there, I never said you get the H's in the "webbing".


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> Man, its really not that expensive. Its like shopping at Sams.... those places buy in bulk...
> 
> I would almost guarantee that you spend the same amount on your deer lease every year that you would spend on a management buck hunt on a HF place.... And at the HF place, you would just sit back a relax.... so its not really about being rich.... I give people hell all the time for paying 1000 bucks a year (prolly really 3 times that) for a lease, buying new stands, tons of corn, driving 8 hours and spending hundreds on gas just to shoot a deer the same size and the same taste as I do and I spend nowhere near that because I just sit in an old creekbottom up next to a tree..... But then those same people tell me Im crazy for driving 12-13 hours and painting my face with camo make-up and standing in freezing water to shoot at 6 birds that I dont even particularly like the taste of anyway.
> 
> ...


haha, it's only 7 1/2 hours to my lease!!!!


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> I dont get why everybody says the deer are penned up.... yes, there is a fence.... but only 50% of the fences purpose is to keep those deer in....
> 
> The other 50 percent is to keep other deer out.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say I was jealous or green with envy at all. I just don't consider this hunting, it is harvesting plain and simple! This guy could be a great dude and really deserves it, and has worked his tail off all his life to do this, I don't know. But I would be willing to guess that this guy knew what deer he was going to take and payed a chit load for it. Shot it on a 120 acre h/f properity and I just don't call that hunting. Say what you want about the cost of leases and gas and all the other stuff that goes with it but getting away from work, and all the other stresses of life is far more rewarding than just shooting a deer in a high fence


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> you get them used to that hand feeding while sipping coffee in the mornings? :tongue:


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Lol, i have 1 Doe that likes to steal my hanky out of my back pocket ! And i must say that if you want a lot of deer around get you some Trumpet Vines "it's my own personal secret" lol . They LOVE LOVE LOVE the Trumpet vine flowers and i happen to have 2 Pretty darn big Trumpets that are probably 30 yrs old that flower like Crazy! Any way back to the OP- Thanks Will for posting up the pic of this awesome deer and please keep sharing -most of us enjoy it ! Awesome Animal.....


----------



## Getursmokeon (Jan 18, 2010)

All I can say is canned hunt, deer on steriods..


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

wwind3 said:


> If I hunted deer anymore I would be so embarrassed to pose with that deer and call myself a hunter.
> 
> Ray freakin' Charles coulda killed that deer------sad.


If I had the money to shoot one of those deer, and did.. I make sure everybody knew about it. Just not where and how much it cost me...


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Anyone ever think why the article didn't detail HOW he shot 2 200+point deer of a life time? There really is no cool way for a hunter to say, well I got to the ranch Friday night got **** drunk woke up the next morning sat in a blind the guide told to waited for the feeder to go off while drinking a cup of coffee and playing poker on my Iphone. Then took a standing broadside shot at 35 paces while the named deer, that had been patterned and photographed by other people was munching on some protein infused corn imported from eastern Russia. Then I went back to the camp house cut a 4 figure check and took a nap. Since it was so easy to pay to take one deer of a lifetime I decided to do it all again.

I am not jealous of the deer I am jealous of the fact that this guy can spend that kind of green to hunt. Either way if there was a "hunting" story behind how the deer was harvested don't kid yourself they would have printed it in the article. However this is only my wildly uneducated opinion.


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Hogsticker24 said:


> X2. Whats the diffrence between this deer and the 300 class deer posted on here last week. Both bruisers. I kill each of them in a heart beat. I didnt hear and bashing on that deer. If you have the money why should anyone else care how you spend it. He chose to shoot two big bucks. Great for him applaud him on his hard work.


Well said.


----------



## TexasJ (Jun 19, 2006)

wwind3 said:


> When they give the deer a name and show you a pic with a price next to it and the deer's B&C score--I'm just sayin'
> 
> Heck--put a bell around his neck.


Wrong. I bet $100 you DO NOT own or manage a high fence ranch operation.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

It is akin to shooting a cow


----------



## SpotChaser#2 (Feb 28, 2006)

People grow big deer on low fence ranches also. Dont think there arent any low fence ranches out there that dont do the exact same thing as a high fence ranch and grow big deer. Most of these places are large enough that the neighbors shooting young bucks or the neighbors not shooting enough deer affects their herd. The last two i mentioned are the reason 85% of the people put up high fences. I had a man in my office one time i was talking to about hunting, he told me of a deer his son let him shoot on his deer lease (LOW FENCE). It made one of the big hunting mags. My partner asked him how much the deer lease cost and where it was at. He laughed and said over 15K and it was in south texas. Would not give any more info. for being worried about someone coming in and out bidding them. High fence isnt what cost you, its whether the ranch has good deer on it or not.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

I've got no problem with high fenced ranches.

But canned hunts just bother me. This was obviously a canned deal.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Jock Ewing said:


> I've got no problem with high fenced ranches.
> 
> But canned hunts just bother me. This was obviously a canned deal.


How is it obviously a canned deal?


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow 100 replies and still on page one!

I tried not commenting. But alas... cannot.

One thing for sure - there are strong opinions on this board. Emotions on this topic are guaranteed to escalate every time it comes up.

One of the things that I know ( notice the use of that word it will come up again in a bit) is that what makes this board such a great and unique place is the sharing of so much combined experience.

But again, once the emotions enter into it, all that is out the window. Out of the 100 replies here, I am gonna bet there are few that have hunted a high fence operation, NONE that have hunted this one, and few that have worked on or owned one. If you don't fall into one off those categories, you aren't dealing with the facts, nor are you possessed of the experieince to offer a factual opinion. You are speaking from the heart, I hear that, but please don't put that out as fact.

There are however a few people on here that have the above experience, and can offer an informed opinion. They have mostly remained out of the fray, and I think it is because they know better than to get in it!!!!

If you aren't in favor of HF OK. But respect the ones that are, for whatever reasons are important to them.

I don't mind saying wow what a great deer ( or two in this case ). No other details are/were given and none should be assumed. 

Rant over, thanks.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

justinsfa said:


> How is it obviously a canned deal?


Two bucks way north of 200 killed in a weekend by a guy in Gillispie County on a "ranch" of 120 acres. A long article that talks about the deer but avoids talking about the harvest.

It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure it out.


----------



## TexasJ (Jun 19, 2006)

Excellent post Marshman. I'm in the "owners catagory" and have only been for less than a year. But from the time before that, my opinion has done a one eighty.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I agree, the difference is most of the people I know that grow big deer on low fences don't go around telling people about it and they dang sure don't put them in magazines or on the internet.. One of the places I get to hunt on it is a strict no no... taking a buck down the street and entering it in a contest would be like stealing from the man...Walker



SpotChaser#2 said:


> People grow big deer on low fence ranches also. Dont think there arent any low fence ranches out there that dont do the exact same thing as a high fence ranch and grow big deer. Most of these places are large enough that the neighbors shooting young bucks or the neighbors not shooting enough deer affects their herd. The last two i mentioned are the reason 85% of the people put up high fences. I had a man in my office one time i was talking to about hunting, he told me of a deer his son let him shoot on his deer lease (LOW FENCE). It made one of the big hunting mags. My partner asked him how much the deer lease cost and where it was at. He laughed and said over 15K and it was in south texas. Would not give any more info. for being worried about someone coming in and out bidding them. High fence isnt what cost you, its whether the ranch has good deer on it or not.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I have a high fenced ranch and I did it out of self defense. I was tired of the neighbors shooting everyting outside the ears.

I don't like the pen raised deer ops releasing these bucks a few weeks before the season and then harvesting them, but, only because they have made it hard for someone like me raising native bucks to compete. 

But we need to all realize that this is business and they have the right to try to make money on their investment just like we do on our own operations. Like it or not, it is here to stay.

Heck, people say shooting those deer is like shooting a cow. If someone wants to shoot one of my cows or bulls they certainly can, as long as they are willing to pay up . Anyone every see an angus bull mount on a wall? 

There is very little true hunting done nowdays. If you hunt over feeders or out of heated blinds, or high rack vehicles, you are not really hunting either. If you are going to do something to gain an advantage, where do yous top, or draw the line?

Personally I kinda like some of the "advantages" nowdays. Cold feet and still hunting are still a hard way to harvest game.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Jock Ewing said:


> Two bucks way north of 200 killed in a weekend by a guy in Gillispie County on a "ranch" of 120 acres. A long article that talks about the deer but avoids talking about the harvest.
> 
> It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure it out.


Where did you see it was a 120 acre ranch? Because somebody looked up in some records and saw that guys name only showing as 120 acres? What if the land is in his wife's name? Or the land belongs to his wife's parents? Or his parents??

Go check out the pics on their website.... Maybe its the rocket fuel fumes talkin, but I wouldnt think there would be much demand for a canned hunt for does, spikes and management bucks. There are numerous deer that score 95-120 on their website.

Also, the article talks about the deer and not the harvest because whitetaildomains.com is not a hunting website, its whitetail management website.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Marshman said:


> Wow 100 replies and still on page one!
> 
> I tried not commenting. But alas... cannot.
> 
> ...


great post!

i am a "worker". :cheers:


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Marshman said:


> Wow 100 replies and still on page one!
> 
> I tried not commenting. But alas... cannot.
> 
> ...


 Very well said, MM.....I've hunted both sides of HF's. The smallest of which was 3000 acres with only a circumference HF. No pens, no pastures. That converts to about 4.7 sq.miles. Given that a WT will usually live and die within a mile of his /her birthplace. That sorta makes the notion of them being "penned up", a moot point, at least on this ranch anyway. I can only speak for the ranches I've been on and none other. I was never under the impression that my hunt(s) were staged or canned. In fact just the opposite. At the last hour of a 4day hunt I was able to connect. Prior to that, my only opportunity was at a 325yd shot that I did'nt care to try. 4days of hard hunting and it all came down to the final minutes. My guide was going nuts.....the point is, it IS possible to hunt fairchase under HF. Just as it is possible that there are canned operations out there. If I would have felt anything canned about these operations, I wouldn't have hunted them. ....Just because a rancher decides to go under HF, doesn't mean he is running a bad operation. In the majority of operations, it is protection for his investment. This is a debate that come up every time a HF monster WT is posted. Don't roll all the HF operations into 1 category because of a few that aren't so ethical, especially if you are just repeating internet chatter and have no 1st hand knowledge of the particular ranch......


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> Where did you see it was a 120 acre ranch? Because somebody looked up in some records and saw that guys name only showing as 120 acres? What if the land is in his wife's name? Or the land belongs to his wife's parents? Or his parents??
> 
> Go check out the pics on their website.... Maybe its the rocket fuel fumes talkin, but I wouldnt think there would be much demand for a canned hunt for does, spikes and management bucks. There are numerous deer that score 95-120 on their website.
> 
> Also, the article talks about the deer and not the harvest because whitetaildomains.com is not a hunting website, its whitetail management website.


X2- excellent post, Justin!

Many people do this, it saves them on taxes and money on an assortment of exemptions, esp if they run cattle on their ranches.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I have very strong opinions on this subject and I think most on here that have been around the hunting board long enough know my feelings on the subject and I am totally against any privatization of native wildlife in Texas, period! 

They, in my mind are no better than poachers that take away a resource thats owned "By the People of the State of Texas". Whether its by bullet or high fence that resource is no longer available to the adjoining lands. 

I for one do not need nor do I want another individual managing the resource for me or another land owner. You want to own those deer or other native wildlife, no problem either remove all native wildlife from your land or pay the restitution fees to the "People Of The State Of Texas" for each and every native animal thats been fenced in just as a poacher has to do for removing that resource and we will call it good! 

I bet, I would probably pay a few fines and spend some time in a jail cell if I went out to my duck/goose lease and rocket netted a few hundred ducks and or geese and then penned them up and for a fee allowed hunters to come in and kill their limits? Heck, I could even go in and put some leg and neck bands on a few to really charge a pretty penny for those trophy birds!!! Whats the problem? They were on my land and in my roost pond!?!?!?

If it ever comes to the point of me having to decide whether to hunt a high fenced place or not hunting at all because thats all their is, then I will place my rifles and bows in the safe and tell my son of times when the deer I hunted didn't have tags in their ears, pedigrees, or names! Although, on the up side, I will have MUCH MORE time to fish or duck hunt. At least, until someone finds out a way to privatize those as well.

PEACE OUT!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

You pay a landowner to hunt Texas low-fence deer just as you do to hunt high fenced deer... the only difference is the cost and quality usually. I have no problem with ranches high fencing to improve their herd. I do not like small kill pasture operations though. That just gives legitimate operations bad names.

I have done both and prefer hunting low fence places without someone accompanying me... but I can see why some prefer the other. If you want to hunt free state deer, there are plenty of natural forest lands to hunt on... or get shot on. Otherwise, you are just arguing over the price to pay to play.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

TXDRAKE said:


> I have very strong opinions on this subject and I think most on here that have been around the hunting board long enough know my feelings on the subject and I am totally against any privatization of native wildlife in Texas, period!
> 
> They, in my mind are no better than poachers that take away a resource thats owned "By the People of the State of Texas". Whether its by bullet or high fence that resource is no longer available to the adjoining lands.
> 
> ...


good points and a respeciable opinion, but at the same time, anyone who erects (lol) a HF on their property must make every effort to push out all native game before fence can be comepleted, so "we the people" really have no argument, IMHO...

also, if the great state of ours and "we the people" own the native game like deer, then why doesn't the State or "we the people" pay the damage or insurance claims when our vehicles hit a native WT deer on a state highway?


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Hogsticker24 said:


>


greenie!!! love that one!! :cheers:


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

hogsticker24- LMFAO!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Who told you this??? why the 4ell would they do that???



osoobsessed said:


> good points and a respeciable opinion, but at the same time, *anyone who erects (lol) a HF on their property must make every effort to push out all native game before fence can be comepleted,* so "we the people" really have no argument, IMHO...
> 
> also, if the great state of ours and "we the people" own the native game like deer, then why doesn't the State or "we the people" pay the damage or insurance claims when our vehicles hit a native WT deer on a state highway?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Rack Ranch said:


> Who told you this??? why the 4ell would they do that???


To get rid of inferior genetics if you are going to bring in your own superior deer


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey!..........................Anybody got a light?

OOOH yea! Good Bucks no mater what how or where--It's HIS and sure he is proud to get them--start a HF Bash on another thread........................hunt the way U want to and leave others alone if they hunt differently--to each his own. 

swamp .02


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Rack Ranch said:


> Who told you this??? why the 4ell would they do that???


was reading it somewhere, but it's been sometime ago...always been stuck in my head...

i don't own a HF ranch, so i'm not 100% sure on that one, just figured i would air that out in a thread like this. LOL

if i am wrong, i would like to know, like i said, it's been stuck in my head for a long time and i thought it was like that, here in TX.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

You shoot out your inferior genetics after the fence is built... you don't try to shew them off or kill them all before you build a fence... most places in Texas with the exception of some of the hill country already has the genetics to grow trophy deer. you said ''if you are going to bring in superior genetics''.. some will but not all...

BTW your post is common since and my quote did not belong to you...He stated that they push the deer out so therefore the properties next door benefit....Walker



FREON said:


> To get rid of inferior genetics if you are going to bring in your own superior deer


----------



## robott (Aug 2, 2005)

King Ding-A-Ling said:


> what yall think he paid for that deer?


his ranch, so prob not as much as we think.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> good points and a respeciable opinion, but at the same time, anyone who erects (lol) a HF on their property must make every effort to push out all native game before fence can be comepleted, so "we the people" really have no argument, IMHO...
> 
> also, if the great state of ours and "we the people" own the native game like deer, then why doesn't the State or "we the people" pay the damage or insurance claims when our vehicles hit a native WT deer on a state highway?


Because somebody in Austin on the hill found away to make money off our insurance the same way they allow individuals to trap, genetically alter/manipulate, and then and sell "OUR" deer to the highest bidder! If you don't believe somebody on the Hill isn't making a ton of money off the revenue generated by selling/growing deer or insurance policies then I promise you this HF issue wouldn't be an issue. Why do you think its mandatory to have insurance when driving a vehicle in Texas? Do you actually believe it's because somebody on the hill actually cares whether or not you or your family or the other family thats involved in an accident receives compensation for needed repairs, medical bills, etc.!! Seriously?


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Pet Peeve # 1000----HARVEST? HARVEST? Bullfeathers--you are not picking grapes. At least quit trying to soften the act by being so dam politically correct.

We dont harvest---we kill---and that's OK. HARVEST????? Cowardly copout.

Laughable--do you guys who say this realize how pathetic you sound.

You aint "harvesting" anything--you are KILLING---and THAT'S OK---frigging metrosexual hunters.

If you want to harvest something---grow a garden


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

TXDRAKE said:


> Because somebody in Austin on the hill found away to make money off our insurance the same way they allow individuals to trap, genetically alter/manipulate, and then and sell "OUR" deer to the highest bidder! If you don't believe somebody on the Hill isn't making a ton of money off the revenue generated by selling/growing deer or insurance policies then I promise you this HF issue wouldn't be an issue. Why do you think its mandatory to have insurance when driving a vehicle in Texas? Do you actually believe it's because somebody on the hill actually cares whether or not you or your family or the other family thats involved in an accident receives compensation for needed repairs, medical bills, etc.!! Seriously?


oh, don't get me wrong at all, i know there are plenty of pockets being filled on behalf of insurance, no doubt about that...

i guess i just always hear "they are our deer, the public's deer" and my point was, if the State owns them up until the point of a landowner buying a piece of property, maybe the state should start ponying up some money for roadkill deer on state highways, at least, in a perfect world that would be cool, no more deductable... :rotfl:


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> X2- excellent post, Justin!
> 
> Many people do this, it saves them on taxes and money on an assortment of exemptions, esp if they run cattle on their ranches.


care to expand on the assortment of exemptions available for holding title in someone else's name?


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

T_Sebastian said:


> Why do they call it 253 2/8" instead of 253 1/4"? Maybe just the machinist in me talking...
> Just curious, dont mean to hijack. That is one hell of a buck though.


LOL. I am a machinist as well and for the longest time I couldn't get used to that either.
Basically to answer your question...it's just the way Boone & Crocket does it. It is pretty much the standard for measuring antlers. It is still the same technical measurement though.

BTW- Let me know if you need any EDM work done. EDM is my thing.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

So how many acres is the place?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> So how many acres is the place?


120 :ac550:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Yall think those are carbon lined jeans??? At least put on a camo shirt for the picture.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

troutphishin said:


> care to expand on the assortment of exemptions available for holding title in someone else's name?


How is it holding title in someone else's name? If you don't know, do your research and educate yourself. Ag Exemptions are great, I save tons of money on just about everything I buy, including corn/protein etc.


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm not sure if I understand something here.
A LOT of folks here seem to be at the least a little upset by this fella killing this deer along with another huge one.
Are you upset that the guy has the money to do what he wants when he wants? OR are you mad that that ranch has done a great job of breeding and is making good money doing so.
I say good for both of them...personally I'm a little jealous of both the ranch and the hunter.


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> How is it holding title in someone else's name? If you don't know, do your research and educate yourself. Ag Exemptions are great, my dad save tons of money on just about everything he buys, including corn/protein etc.


fixed it for you

go back and read what you quoted as a great post.


----------



## ropewfo (Apr 12, 2009)

I did not read all of the posts, but I believe I saw a trend. Awsome deer. Hunting it is not. I would rather take any free range deer with a bow than shoot a deer that has been raised like a cow. I am not a Pope and Young kinda guy, but they do not allow these animals in their books and neither does Boone and Crockett.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

txsnyper said:


> I'm not sure if I understand something here.
> A LOT of folks here seem to be at the least a little upset by this fella killing this deer along with another huge one.
> Are you upset that the guy has the money to do what he wants when he wants? OR are you mad that that ranch has done a great job of breeding and is making good money doing so.
> I say good for both of them...personally I'm a little jealous of both the ranch and the hunter.


I dont care how much money he or anyone else has---or how good a job of breeding has been done.

I'm saying Ray Charles coulda killed that deer. And to brag about killing a pet animal is not hunting. No matter how much money he has---he should be embarrassed. And so should you for thinking it has anything to do with how much money he or anybody else has.

Perhaps you are the one concerned with how much another man has.


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

wwind3 said:


> I dont care how much money he or anyone else has---or how good a job of breeding has been done.
> 
> I'm saying Ray Charles coulda killed that deer. And to brag about killing a pet animal is not hunting. No matter how much money he has---he should be embarrassed. And so should you for thinking it has anything to do with how much money he or anybody else has.
> 
> Perhaps you are the one concerned with how much another man has.


http://img2.moonbuggy.org/imgstore/sorry-youre-a-****.jpghttp://www.barelyadraft.com/wpress/wp-content/uploads/hasselhoff-****.jpg

Gave one to the guy on other thread heres yours


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

wwind3 said:


> I dont care how much money he or anyone else has---or how good a job of breeding has been done.
> 
> I'm saying Ray Charles coulda killed that deer. And to brag about killing a pet animal is not hunting. No matter how much money he has---he should be embarrassed. And so should you for thinking it has anything to do with how much money he or anybody else has.
> 
> Perhaps you are the one concerned with how much another man has.


Uh Hem, Ray Charles Could Not have he has been 6' under for a while now-next time you May wanna use Stevie wonder! It really blows me away that so many of You know exactly what happend out there...Did y'all load up on busses and follow them around through out the Whole hunt and if so , exactly how much did that cost ya-i bet it wasn't cheap either! Was this Buck or the other one actually a pet??? Thank you so much for your insight!


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

troutphishin said:


> fixed it for you
> 
> go back and read what you quoted as a great post.


I dont expect you to get it. My father and I enjoy investing in real estate together, ever heard of it?

Furthermore, you must be one unhappy person. You say you corrected what I wrote? My dad paid for my stuff? Think again hotshot. You really have no idea what my financial status is, what I have, what I donate, etc. Again, do your research and enlighten yourself. I guess he also paid for my truck and my house I own as well. Guess he bought my 4 wheelers and guns too-

Some of us learned at an early age how to work, save money and invest in the market- then there were some who blew money they didnt have, took out loans they couldnt pay for and ran up credit cards trying to be something they weren't- ring a bell?

Remember, jealousy is a wasted emotion, poser.


----------

